
Show HN: Open-Source React App for Autism - shayc
https://github.com/shayc/cboard
======
52-6F-62
I'm not very aware of the field, and the care involved in working with people
who have these conditions to such an extreme.

Is this a new take on an existing concept, or is it something that's lacking
in that general space?

What inspired you to create this app?

Sincerely curious. It seems like something that could be of noteworthy help to
a lot of people.

